# Misto Olive Oil Sprayer?



## shel

Hi gang,

Is anyone using one of these? How do you like it? Is it durable? Is the spray nice and even? Are there similar products which may be better? What about just using a plastic spray bottle?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## bluezebra

shel try the small plastic spray bottle. Be sure to rinse your nozzle in very warm water every couple of uses. There is a thread on here about oils in plastic containers, so I'd check that out first. But when you look at it...what have you invested in a spray bottle? About a buck 29 or something like that? You could almost afford to throw it away each month and get a new one!

Let me know how it works or if you do it! Also, if you are concerned about food safety you could maybe see if Sur La Table or Williams Sonoma or someone uses them or recommends them.


----------



## shipscook

It is a nice mist, however, it does get gummed up. Probably because I am gone a lot and forget to clean it and leave it empty!

But when I do remember to wash it with hot water, I like it a lot.

Not really sure it is worth the extra money, you could buy and dispose of a lot of plastic spray bottles?


----------



## bluezebra

Nan I don't know what a Misto looks like and haven't googled it but could...lol. I had a Pampered Chef "vaccuum spray bottle" you know, the one that you pump up and it makes it into an aerosol? And mine gummed up that way too. It also started smelling rancid after awhile and no amount of cleaning would get it clean. I don't know that there's much we could do with any sprayer to keep it from gumming up eventually with oil and then eventually smelling really yucky. Even with rinsing in warm water I think you are only delaying the inevitable somewhat, don't you?


----------



## shipscook

It sounds like they are pretty much the same.
I do like the fine mist, but sometimes wonder if it's woth the trouble? Just thinking, they have salad dressing in a spray bottle now, wonder how fine the spray is and would it be worth recycling one of those?


----------



## shel

I'd have a big problem throwing away so many bottles - it just goes against my reluctance to waste things and fill the landfills. Plus, I hate plastic, and while I asked about using plastic spray bottles, they'd be my absolute last choice. I started the thread on keeping oil in plastic bottles :smiles:

Ideally, I'd like something more durable, and don't have a problem washing and rinsing the bottle and sprayer every now and then. The Misto site even suggests doing that, so it wouldn't be a surprise or an unplanned inconvenience.

I wonder what other ways a thin film of olive oil can be applied to food. I'm tired of using my fingers - the results are messy and uneven. Maybe a small silicon brush? A trip to Sur la Table may be helpful.

Shel


----------



## shel

Disposing of a lot of plastic spray bottles would, in short order, be quite a bit more expensive. The Misto is $10.00, plastic spray bottles are at least a buck or two, so it wouldn't take long to void negate any initial saving. I don't mind cleaning the Misto, or whatever else I may buy.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna

Mine was disposed of years ago after spending the better part of $20 on it. As others have wisely said, go with an inexpensive spray bottle. I'd want to try the trigger-type spray vs. the pump-type spray as the oil is more viscous than most fluids usually dispensed in this type of bottle. The trigger would be easier on your hand than a pump, IMHO,


----------



## bluezebra

Shell Alton Brown uses an oil can (metal) or at least he used to? I haven't purchased any spray bottles yet but am tempted each time it's store time. I do have a silicone brush that I use and love it, but it's labor intensive and doesn't really have the same kind of mist effect obviously. 

I love Nan's idea of reusing the salad dressing mist bottles! Good one Nan!!! I would say, go for it on the Misto. What do you have to lose? $10 bucks doesn't sound much from here. Outside of the rancid oil which I can't abide, it worked great. 

(What I was saying above is because of the mist chamber (the pump area)...no amount of cleaning helped and I cleaned mine every time I was out of oil which was fairly often because I didn't fill it to absolute full. Within a couple months it was smelling and sticky and soap did not cut it nor did the dishwasher. I finally chucked it in the trash.

Mezz I seem to remember paying muuuch more than 10 for mine too but that was so many years ago I can't remember now!


----------



## kyheirloomer

I've used both the metal Misto types and the plastic pump-up types. Neither is worthwhile, in my opinion. They both block up, and no amount of cleaning seems to prevent it or clear the clogs.

Now both Pam and Crisco spray cans of Olive Oil, and I've been using them instead of constantly replacing the spray bottles/cans.


----------



## shel

I've decided to go for the Misto for now. It's only $10.00 and the store at which I'll purchase it offers a no questions asked full refund, exchange, or store credit if, for any reason, I'm not satisfied with the item or if it breaks. There's no time limit on that, so I've nothing to lose - I don't even have to drive out of my way to get to the store. If it doesn't work well I'll try another approach.

Shel


----------



## shipscook

I really think you will like it. Hope so!!
I still like mine, haven't had it get smelly yet? Just need to wash it more, and not forget and leave it with oil for several months. I also, spray a lot of hot water through it after I clean it.
I have had mine a long time too and remember it being close to $20. So price has come down, that's cool.
I think I will pick one of those salad dressing in spray bottle and recycle it for walnut or grapeseed oil. Will report back.
Enjoy,
Nan


----------



## cookie jim

Hi Shel. I had a Misto and I did'nt care for it. It seemed to get gummed up quick. I ended up with a spray bottle from a hair product store and never had a problem with it...good cookin...cookie


----------



## shel

Never heard of such a thing ... what will they think of next?

Shel


----------



## shel

I went to Bed, Bath and Beyond today to take a look at the Misto. It looked to be somewhat cheaply constructed, and I decided tjo think about spending $10.00 on the item - thought I'd look at some other possibilities.

Got home, checked the mail, and, bada-bing - there was a coupon from B,B&B for 20% off any item in the store. :bounce: I guess it's a sign to at least try the thing ...

Shel


----------



## suzanne

At that price, you don't have much to lose. I got mine at Lechters (since closed) for about that price maybe ten years ago. 

But like so many others, I tossed mine after a few years. Gummed up? Check. Oil went rancid? Check. Couldn't get the pipes in the thing clean? Check.  It just wasn't worth it, since a small splash of oil in a pan can be spread easily once it's hot, and a pastry brush can dab nicely onto a piece of food. So a sprayer is not really necessary.


----------



## shipscook

This doesn't actually spray, more of a spritz? And the dressing is pretty awful!!!


----------



## shel

I'm really behind the curve on such things, probably because I rarely go into a supermarket (and *never *into places like Costco, Sam's, or Walmart), and when I do it's only for certain very specific items in specific stores.

Shel


----------



## bobbleheadbob

[h3]Every mister I owned gummed up fast with olive oil but lasted a little longer with veggie oil. They all gummed up and the oil went rancid due to all that air being pumped in.
Pump spray bottles just squirt they don't mist because most oil is too viscous to atomize without air being mixed in.
I buy large cans of spray oil in my desired flavors and toss them when they are empty. It is way cheaper that buying, cleaning and replacing those mister cans. [/h3]


----------



## krebsch

Hi there, for heavier professional use, Krebs Switzerland produce electric food safe spray guns for delivering precise and even spraying of fats, oils and even thick substances like jam, chocolate or honey. You can reduce material wastage from brushing, everything is dishwasher proof and application is really quick. Plus, ours are the only food approved product of their kind on the market (approved by US FDA and European standards).


----------



## scubadoo97

The trick to keep spray bottles or misters from clogging with oil is to add a small amount of grain alcohol to the oil.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Well, geewhiz, KrebsCH, how very nice to see you join a community just to post ads for your own business.

I don't know how things are done in Switzerland, but over here we call that SPAM! And we frown on it.


----------



## krebsch

Hi. I just saw a thread on a topical issue and felt it might be of value to some of the posters considering the challenges they had discussed. I had taken the time to read these before deciding whether to post or not, so I wouldn't call it scattergun spam.


----------



## ishbel

Maybe not scattergun, but spam, nonetheless!

Link removed.


----------



## athomebleu

I had a Misto I enjoyed for the time it lasted. It wasn't very large and I never filled it all the way so the oil didn't get rancid before used. Eventually the pump wore out so it wouldn't build pressure to spray. I tried the spray bottle and it definitely did NOT work. I wouldn't want to add grain alcohol. I'd go with the Misto and do frequent refills!


----------



## krebsch

No hard feelings at all. I still maintain it's not SPAM by definition, but a targeted posting with the sole purpose of proposing a solution to a problem that was being discussed, which is the essence of marketing, but it's your forum so all good.

Take care


----------



## austincook

The last time I tried using a standard spray bottle, all that came out was a dribbly stream (yes, I checked to make sure I had it on "spray"). I did some reading and apparently the holes are too fine for viscous liquids like oil. Unfortunately, all the bottles I found that are designed for oil had really bad reviews.

I would love to find a spray bottle for oil that actually works.


----------



## scubadoo97

AtHomeBleu said:


> I had a Misto I enjoyed for the time it lasted. It wasn't very large and I never filled it all the way so the oil didn't get rancid before used. Eventually the pump wore out so it wouldn't build pressure to spray. I tried the spray bottle and it definitely did NOT work. *I wouldn't want to add grain alcohol.* I'd go with the Misto and do frequent refills!


I should add that grain alcohol is an ingredient in Pam. I understand that you may want to go alcohol free but it's not an uncommon ingredient in the propellant.

http://www.labelwatch.com/prod_results.php?pid=124503


----------



## mungmungi

Tried it.  Unless you really need oil misting in your cooking, I would pass. If you want this to work properly, you have to maintain it.  That means clean it with soap and warm water frequently by hand. For me that's a big dent in the convenience of having an oil mister.  I was going to use this thing to oil my pans but I'm sticking to my silicone brush.  Low tech, no breaking, no maintenance and easy to clean.


----------



## phatch

I've had a few of these over the years. The problem is the oil plasticizes in the spraying mechanism (part of going rancid) and they're a lot of maintenance for little reward.


----------



## spicehutclive

Don't bother buying Misto spray bottle for spraying Olive oil. The thing stops working after a few times even if you wash the nozzle and tube in hot water it most of the time shoots a straight stream like from a water pistol on a target with out any spraying action. And the very few times it sprays it sprays a very fine misty cloud like a fog or something. Paid $8 for this gimmick. Presidents Choice makes olive spray in a aerosol can but it contains Butane as the propellant.


----------



## scubadoo97

Try a small amount of grain alcohol in your Misto with the oil. It will keep it from clogging


----------

